

A New HTTP Status Code for Legally-restricted Resources - adestefan
http://www.tbray.org/tmp/draft-tbray-http-legally-restricted-status.html

======
bcn
In case you're wondering why it's 451...
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrenheit_451>

------
citricsquid
What are the chances of this being "accepted" and existing?

Also further to this how frequently are new HTTP Status Codes proposed like
this and what percentage are/aren't "accepted"? Not sure if I should add it to
<http://httpstatus.es> or not (with some sort of "proposed" signal)

------
drivingmenuts
451 implies an error on the client side, when the client has done nothing
wrong. To an extent, neither has the server, so this probably better falls
into the 300 category.

451 is OK for propaganda purposes, but will people outside of North America
and the UK understand the context?

~~~
kennu
I don't think the protocol cares that much about who made the error. It's more
about whether the client should retry the same unmodified request again or
not. Using a 4xx series error code indicates that it shouldn't, using a 5xx
series code indicates that it should.

Of course one can argue that censorship is only temporary and that actually it
would make sense for clients to keep trying..

And yes people here in Finland understand the context.

------
mindcrime
_Thanks also to Ray Bradbury._

How very, very appropriate. I suspect Mr. Bradbury would approve, and this
will stand a nice tribute to his influence.

------
pasbesoin
Aside from the "statement" it makes, I think it is useful to identify
responses that a resource provider might like to make but is not permitted to
make (i.e. censorship).

Given the prevalence (editorial: "enormity") of censorship problems -- both
current and pending -- being able to distinguish between them and other
failures provides actionable information on a useful scale and frequency.

The particular response code proposed does make an elegantly concise and
culturally cognizant statement -- something that RFC's are not entirely
unknown for. The proposal is both practical and well-put, IMHO.

